# [Solved] Kein Schreibzugriff als User auf HD

## Shatun

Hallo erstmal,

ich wollte gestern meine Festplattenpartition ändern. Urspungszustand war:

/dev/hda1 > / ext3

/dev/hda2 > none swap

/dev/hda3 > /home ext3

/dev/sda1 > /home/crystal/Daten ext3

nun habe ich alle daten der home partition auf die sda1 Platte verschoben, home asugehängt und sda1 als home eingehängt. Demnach entstand folgendes Schema:

/dev/hda1 > / ext3

/dev/hda2 > none swap

/dev/sda1 > /home ext3

/dev/hda3 > nicht gemountet

Jetzt kommts. Ich kann als User nicht mehr im Home Verzeichnis schreiben. Die Home Ordner sind später nochmal mit chown und chmod auf auf 755 und den Benutzer:Benutzer geändert worden. Der home ordner an sich gehört root:root.

Wenn ich beispielsweise versuche einen Ordner anzulegen sagt mir die Shell Das kein Speicherplatz frei sei. MC erzählt mit auch das 0/468 GB frei sind.

versuch ichs als root funktionierts und es sind urplötzlich 11/468 frei.

hänge ich die sata platte aus und mount die hda3 partition gehts als auch als user.

Als ich die platte noch unter /home/crystal/Daten gemountet hatte konnte ich auch problemlos schreiben.

```
Platte /dev/hda: 120.0 GByte, 120034123776 Byte

255 Köpfe, 63 Sektoren/Spur, 14593 Zylinder

Einheiten = Zylinder von 16065 × 512 = 8225280 Bytes

Disk identifier: 0xd814d814

   Gerät  boot.     Anfang        Ende     Blöcke   Id  System

/dev/hda1   *           1        2550    20482843+  83  Linux

/dev/hda2            2551        3072     4192965   82  Linux Swap / Solaris

/dev/hda3            3073       14593    92542432+  83  Linux

Platte /dev/sda: 500.1 GByte, 500107862016 Byte

255 Köpfe, 63 Sektoren/Spur, 60801 Zylinder

Einheiten = Zylinder von 16065 × 512 = 8225280 Bytes

Disk identifier: 0xba07ca56

   Gerät  boot.     Anfang        Ende     Blöcke   Id  System

/dev/sda1               1       60801   488384001   83  Linux

```

```
/dev/sda1 on /home type ext3 (rw)

```

```
drwxr-xr-x 52 crystal crystal 4096  3. Jul 04:12 crystal

drwxr-xr-x 11 hlds    hlds    4096 31. Mai 17:03 hlds

drwxr-xr-x  2 root    root    4096  3. Jul 04:15 lost+found

```

```
[40272.479800] EXT3 FS on hda3, internal journal

[40272.479804] EXT3-fs: mounted filesystem with writeback data mode.

[40289.254555] kjournald starting.  Commit interval 5 seconds

[40289.255148] EXT3 FS on sda1, internal journal

[40289.255152] EXT3-fs: mounted filesystem with writeback data mode.

```

```

shm         /dev/shm   tmpfs      nodev,nosuid,noexec   0 0

/dev/hda1      /      ext3      defaults,noatime   0 0

/dev/hda2      none      swap      sw      0 0

/dev/sda1      /home      ext3      defaults   0 0

```

Ich hab gegoogelt und fand immer nur wieder Rechteprobleme und Hilfestellung mit chown und chmod

ich möchte eigentlich mein Schema ändern um nicht mehr darauf achten zu müssen auf welche Partition ich mein Zeug werfe.

Wo muss ich anfangen zu suchen? Der Fehler tritt nicht nur unter X auf sondern auch im Terminal.

Bisher hab ich alle meine Probleme mit intensivem googeln lösen können. Aber nun muss ich euch bitten: Helft mir  :Sad: 

EDIT: War ja klar. ich such stundenlang und finde nichts. Und kaum poste ich läuft mir die lösung übern weg.

```
tune2fs -m 0 /dev/sda1
```

Setzt die reservierten Superuser blöcke zurück. Danach ging wieder alles.

Thread kann also gelöscht werden.Last edited by Shatun on Tue Jul 06, 2010 5:32 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## mv

Wenn ich richtig verstehe, ist ca. 90 Prozent der Partition voll. ext* reserviert per Default einige Prozent (5 oder 10), die nur root zur Verfügung stehen. Den Anteil kann man mit tune2fs ändern.

----------

## mv

Gerade jetzt erst gesehen, dass die Lösung nach "Edit" schon dasteht.

Nein, Threads werden hier normalerweise nicht gelöscht. Das richtige Vorgehen ist Deinen ersten Post de s Threads zu editieren und in den Titel [solved] oder [gelöst] einzufügen.

----------

